# protein



## jay-jules (Mar 17, 2009)

hi guys
was just wondering if any of you guys are on any protein shakes, i work out about 3-4 times a week mainly on free weights and was wondering if anyone has any experience on how these shakes can effect blood levels, only been diagnosed a few months so a little scared sometimes to try new things that may knock my bloods about


----------



## Metal Man (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Jay,

I am using Optimum Nutrition protein at the moment & it doesn't raise blood levels that much. For a weights workout  my level's between 8-9 before
& after it's usually between 4-5, not much of a drop but it does vary at times. A couple of hours later my reading is mostly between 4-5. I take the protein straight after a workout & very rarely have a protein shake in the morning. What you're aiming for is 1.2g of protein per kg of bodyweight,  

 Good Luck!!


----------



## Anthony Neve (Mar 18, 2009)

the thing with protein shakes is they can put more of a strain on your kidneys- something to do with ?nitrogens? or something along them lines. so use with caution and worth looking into a little deeper if your going to use them.


----------



## Metal Man (Mar 18, 2009)

The dietician explained to me about the strain on the kidneys  so I cut back on the protein, try to get it from a healthy diet, fish chicken etc. instead


----------



## jay-jules (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks guys for all your help its such a mine field sometimes with diabetes knowing what to do for the best, all your comments are really helpful, 
many thanks all


----------

